# do any of u give ur pup nutrical ?



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

how much and til when .


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Just a tip the size of your pinky nail. If your baby doesn't want to eat, or if they are less than 3 pounds.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I kept Nutrical on hand when my two were puppies and would only give it to them if they weren't eating enough during meal time, if they were ill, or if they had played so incredibly hard I felt they needed extra nutrients. I would just give them a dab about the size of a dime by scraping it onto the roof of their mouth. Neither of mine liked the taste.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Edit: I stopped using it when they were around 6-8 months old. In total, each pup only got it 10 or so times before they "grew up".


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Poppy would eat the whole tube if I let him. :HistericalSmiley:

His breeder gave all the pups Nutrical before each vet visit, as I still do. I also gave him some before his first visit to the groomers, but did not use it yesterday and he was fine.

She just feels it gives them sort of an extra sugar boost, so if they get stressed, they won't go into hypoglycemic (or something like that. LOL)

HUGz! Jules


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I gave it to Nikki 2X when she was a puppy. IMO, it's only for hypoglycemia emergencies or when your puppy refuses to eat. It has too much sugar to be anything but an emergency food.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

I use it when louis wont eat which is kinda rare now. I used it more when he was a puppy. Its supposed to be a supplement as well if you're trying to get your dog to gain weight. I also use it when I fly coast to coast. Its helpful to have around but you dont need much, no more than about 1/2 a teaspoon.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well the vet told me to give him twice a day size of pinkie nail n he loves it. but now i only gv him one time because he eats well , just wondering if u guys did as well .


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

If you want your dog to thrive, feed it a good food and healthy treats, and leave the Nutrical for emergencies. When you give Nutrical, you are giving your dog sugar with synthetic vitamins and refined oil added. 

Doesn't it make more sense to feed good wholesome food like meat/poultry/fish/eggs and veggies instead?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thats true suzan .


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm a health nut and I can sometimes get on my soap box....lol.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki's Mom said:


> If you want your dog to thrive, feed it a good food and healthy treats, and leave the Nutrical for emergencies. When you give Nutrical, you are giving your dog sugar with synthetic vitamins and refined oil added.
> 
> Doesn't it make more sense to feed good wholesome food like meat/poultry/fish/eggs and veggies instead?


:thumbsup: You are also setting him up for a hypo episode if he gets Nutrical instead of a good healthy meal. Nutrical quickly raises his blood sugar, but unless he has food in his tummy, it will just drop again. 

Imagine if you ate candy bars all day? It would kill your appetite for healthy food.

Unless he is very tiny, puppies generally only need Nutrical in the first three months.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> If you want your dog to thrive, feed it a good food and healthy treats, and leave the Nutrical for emergencies. When you give Nutrical, you are giving your dog sugar with synthetic vitamins and refined oil added.
> 
> Doesn't it make more sense to feed good wholesome food like meat/poultry/fish/eggs and veggies instead?


:goodpost:

As Suzan said, Nutrical should be used only for emergencies (like glucose packets for a diabetic). If your dog often seems to be on the verge of going hypoglemic there has to be an underlying cause that needs to be diagnosed and treated.

MaryH


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

no he is eating fine , always has except the first few days when he came home, so because he was so tiny the vet said to give him nutrical twice a day . umm i never stopped , i just lessened it to once a day . he free feeds and he eats all his kibble. i recently changed him from eukanuba to wellness as a recommendation from u guys.. so on that note i shouldnt continue to give the nutrical?

and umm no dolce is very , extremely active always even when he doesnt get the nutrical.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

uniquelovdolce said:


> no he is eating fine , always has except the first few days when he came home, so because he was so tiny the vet said to give him nutrical twice a day . umm i never stopped , i just lessened it to once a day . he free feeds and he eats all his kibble. i recently changed him from eukanuba to wellness as a recommendation from u guys.. so on that note i shouldnt continue to give the nutrical?
> 
> and umm no dolce is very , extremely active always even when he doesnt get the nutrical.


It sounds to me like Dolce is old enough & healthy enough to not need Nutrical at all anymore. It's great to have on hand for emergencies, but it is not a nutritious supplement to feed like other things -- it just temporarily shoots their blood sugar up. He should be fine without it.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks lisa , i stopped giving it to him. you see how much im learning here


----------

